# Quantas combinações diferentes podem-se ter?



## Codinome Shlomo

Bom dia, pessoal!

Falando de análise combinatória, eu deixo o verbo "poder" no singular ou no plural? Por quê?

Por exemplo: "Quantas combinações diferentes *podem*-se ter?" ou "Quantas combinações diferentes *pode*-se ter?"

A primeira me lembra da voz passiva sintética ("Quantas combinações diferentes podem ser tidas?"), por isso cogitei em deixar no plural. Mas, ainda assim, quero ver a opinião de vocês.

Obrigado!


----------



## machadinho

Não é voz passiva.

Aliás, por que não usar uma construção mais natural, sem o 'se'?

Quantas combinações diferentes podem existir?
Quantas combinações diferentes é possível existir?
Quantas combinações diferentes é possível haver?​Quanto mais simples e natural melhor.


----------



## pfaa09

Quanto à frase usada pelo autor do post, acho melhor a seguinte construção:
Quantas combinações diferentes *se pode* ter?
Quantas combinações diferentes *se podem* ter?

Quanto à resposta de machadinho, concordo que as construções apresentadas soam mais naturais.
Ter combinações ou falar sobre as possíveis combinações, as que se podem usar, as que existem.
Ou então: Quantas combinações diferentes podemos ter?


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09, mas 'ter' com o sentido de 'existir' é impessoal, como 'haver'. Como justificar o plural?


----------



## AlexSantos

O 'ter' com sentido de 'existir' é mesmo impessoal?

Pelo que sei é como se houvesse um sujeito "você" implícito na oração.

"Naquela casa, (você) tem muita mobília"


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> O 'ter' com sentido de 'existir' é mesmo impessoal?
> 
> Pelo que sei é como se houvesse um sujeito "você" implícito na oração.
> 
> "Naquela casa, (você) tem muita mobília"


Naquele planeta, tem muita gente. Quem possui essa gente no planeta?


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> Naquele planeta, tem muita gente. Quem possui essa gente no planeta?


Pelo que sei, o sujeito é "você" mesmo, porque é como se fosse uma exemplificação. É até natural deixar o "você" expresso na frase. "Nesse planeta, você tem muita gente".


----------



## machadinho

Olha que está ficando plausível...


----------



## pfaa09

Machadinho, eu entendo o que quis dizer sobre o verbo ter.
Faz-me lembrar aqueles detectives que chegam ao local de um crime e dizem:
Então o que temos aqui?
"Quantas combinações podemos ter" não se trata de possuir mas de existir. Quantas combinações podem existir? Quantas combinações é possível existir, que é permitido existir?


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09, estou de acordo com as formas no plural que você mencionou em #9. Mas o plural 'podem-se ter' é que não está claro. Se fosse 'podem-se *ob*ter', sim, voz passiva. Mas tem algo em 'podem-se ter' que me soa estranho. Não sei bem o que é. Suspendo o juízo.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Também a mim me soa estranho. Não consigo conceber a construção 'podem-se ter' na voz passiva. Nem mesmo em meu limitado linguajar (e conhecimentos gramaticais) me lembro de ter visto 'podem ser tidas' como expressão livremente articulada ou abonada pelos bons escritores dos quais, infelizmente, jamais farei parte.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal usamos muito menos o verbo '_ter_', no sentido de '_existir_', do que no Brasil. Creio que é por entendermos '_ter_' nessa expressão concreta mais no sentido de '_obter_', '_conseguir_', que admitimos '_Quantas combinações diferentes se podem ter_'. 
No Ciberdúvidas encontrei isto, que me parece aplicável: 


> É ainda de notar que o pronome pessoal átono que ocorre nestes exemplos marca um sujeito indeterminado, equivalente a *alguém*, o que explica que o verbo auxiliar se encontre no singular («pode conhecer-se»/«pode-se conhecer»). No entanto, com verbos transitivos, isto é, verbos que se usam com complemento direto («conheço muitos lugares»), mesmo associados a auxiliares, há autores que consideram a construção mais correta é a que faz concordar o verbo com a expressão nominal a que se refere, porque se considera que a frase corresponde a uma construção passiva (diz-se que o *se* é uma partícula ou pronome apassivante). Sendo assim, com verbos transitivos também se diz e escreve (e a norma mais conservadora até recomenda):


https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/pode-conhecer-se-e-pode-se-conhecer/34122


----------



## machadinho

O que lhes parece a seguinte resposta? Têm-se cinco combinações diferentes. (O ponto final faz parte da resposta.)


----------



## anaczz

Diria: "Tem-se cinco combinações diferentes.", com sujeito indeterminado. Não faz sentido "as combinações se terem".
Mas prefiro: "Temos cinco combinações.."


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

anaczz said:


> [...] prefiro: "Temos cinco combinações.."


Eu também.


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> Diria: "Tem-se cinco combinações diferentes.", com sujeito indeterminado. Não faz sentido "as combinações se terem".


Então tampouco faz sentido 'as combinações se podem ter'. Ou esbarramos numa diferença fundamental entre as línguas, ou algum dos lados vai ter de ceder. Ou então estamos todos cegos para algum pressuposto problemático.


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Então tampouco faz sentido 'as combinações se podem ter'.


Também não faz.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Então tampouco faz sentido 'as combinações se podem ter'. Ou esbarramos numa diferença fundamental entre as línguas, ou algum dos lados vai ter de ceder. Ou então estamos todos cegos para algum pressuposto problemático.



Mas se reformularem e apassivarem a frase e disserem '_Quantas combinações se obtêm/se conseguem / Quantas combinações são obtidas/são conseguidas'_ também estará certo. '_Obter_' e '_conseguir/alcançar_'  são sentidos possíveis do verbo '_ter_' e comuns na variante europeia. Há diferenças de uso de _'ter_' entre Portugal e o Brasil. Nós não dizemos, por exemplo, '_Tem pai que é cego_', a saída do Jô Soares que logo me vem à memória, mas a compreensão é imediata. '_Fundamental_' parece-me um adjectivo demasiado pesado para qualificar uma diferença que não afecta minimamente a compreensão e que é apenas mais uma das muitas cambiantes de uma língua plural e que, por ser plural, não impõe nem justifica cedências. De resto, ninguém contesta que o verbo impessoal requer o singular.


----------



## machadinho

Quer dizer, a diferença de aceitação é fundamental, mas não devemos chamá-la de 'fundamental' por razões alheias ao fato de ser fundamental. Tudo bem.

Com a reformulação, sim, faz sentido. Mas, Carfer, se o senhor aceitar 'podem-se ter' então não há como escapar, salvo arbitrariamente, à aceitação de 'têm-se' no plural, pois a existência daquela forma implica a desta.¹ O que nada, por sua vez, implica a respeito de 'tem-se' impessoal.

¹Para o lógico ou semanticista de plantão: não estou dizendo que possibilidade de _p_ implica a atualidade ou efetividade de _p_, mas que a aceitabilidade de uma expressão linguística implica a aceitabilidade de outra expressão linguística.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que nós tratamos o verbo '_ter_', em frases como esta, exactamente como tratamos _'obter', 'conseguir', 'arranjar'_, '_encontrar_' ou outro verbo transitivo que eventualmente caiba. No fundo, é como se lá estivesse _'Quantas combinações se obtêm/se conseguem/etc.' _Contudo, isso não quer dizer que, pensando em termos impessoais, formulássemos a pergunta com_ 'ter', _e, nisso, diferimos do português do Brasil_._ Usaríamos preferencialmente_ 'haver' (_e nesse caso, necessariamente '_há_') ou então optaríamos por _'Quantas combinações temos/tens/você tem/ conseguimos /consegues/você consegue/ e semelhantes' em que o 'nós', _o _'você' _e até o_ 'tu' _assumem, também eles, um sentido indefinido. Contudo, se usarmos '_ter'_, se a pergunta for formulada como '_Quantas combinações se têm_', parece-me que a resposta que muita gente dará, ainda que com alguma hesitação, será, de facto, '_têm-se x_' (mas a pensar em '_têm-se_' no sentido de '_obtêm-se', _não de_ 'há'). _É por isso que julgo que as duas formulações iniciais do pfaa são possíveis no português europeu e, pelo que deduzo do post do ciberdúvidas que acima reproduzi, parece haver quem concorde.

P.S. Voltando às formas de tratamento (sempre elas!): '_senhor_' é manifestamente excessivo no meu português, atendendo ao nível de formalidade do forum. _'Você'_ está muito bem se quiser manter alguma, já que o '_você_' é mais formal do que o brasileiro, mas devo dizer-lhe que não tenho objecção a, nem me afecta em nada, um '_tu_'.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Contudo, se usarmos '_ter'_, se a pergunta for formulada como '_Quantas combinações se têm_', parece-me que a resposta que muita gente dará, ainda que com alguma hesitação, será, de facto, '_têm-se x_' (mas a pensar em '_têm-se_' no sentido de '_obtêm-se', _não de_ 'há')._


 Feita a ressalva, têm-se é prontamente inteligível. Porém_,_ não esqueçamos que a pergunta original vem de um falante do português brasileiro, @Codinome Shlomo, escrevendo, provavelmente, para leitores brasileiros. E podem-se ter soa excessivo para um ouvido brasileiro. Ou melhor, não excessivo, mas *incompleto*. É como se algo (digamos, um particípio passado, 'ter sido', ou então um 'ter em vista', 'ter em mente' etc.) estivesse faltando depois do 'ter'. É preciso *ob*ter para tudo se encaixar no lugar.



Carfer said:


> P.S. Voltando às formas de tratamento (sempre elas!): '_senhor_' é manifestamente excessivo no meu português, atendendo ao nível de formalidade do forum. _'Você'_ está muito bem se quiser manter alguma, já que o '_você_' é mais formal do que o brasileiro, mas devo dizer-lhe que não tenho objecção a, nem me afecta em nada, um '_tu_'.


Já eu aqui estou pensando em exigir de vocês todos que me tratem por 'vós'.


----------

